# Hi all just dropped anchor!



## Gorman7 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi all I'm glad to join the conversation at sailnet. I currently sail on an 1987 34ft Catalina named confetti. I'm newer to sailing we have had confetti for 6 years now. I sail with my parents and love going out and learning more about the boat and sailing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, let us know more of where you sail, I'm sure there's a member or two near you.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome....whatever you do don't listen to CruisingDad in regards to BBQ...or cooking in general. Trust me


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Ahoy and welcome. Where do you sail?


----------

